# Brewer grain soap



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

New to soap making ,I got one basic batch under my belt. I like to try use brewer grain in a soap.also was thinking of maybe using hops essential oil, and maybe flat beer for the liquid. I got a bunch of lard left from pigs I butchered.What should I use to make soap have more suds?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Beer soap usually has lots of lather. 

Honey, molasses, or sugar syrup after trace (or cook if you are doing HP)
1 tsp ppo sugar dissolved in lye water before the lye goes in. 

Certain oils add lather: Coconut, palm kernel, castor.

Lately I have been playing with dry malt extract (DME) and I really think it is bring lather to the soaping table. It would fit in with your Beer soap.

For hops I would probably use it as a tea in place of the water or infuse oils with hops.

Make sure you boil the beer first to drive out the alcohol.


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas going to try and get batch done next week.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Brewers grain in soap... do go on.......


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

Well so far did one batch just to see if the brew grain has abrasive qualites.It seems to work good for that.Probaly be a if months before I try any scents that would go good with grains, I just used peppermint that I had on hand.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Were there any differences between the brewers grain soap and your regular soaps? Or does it soap about the same as your regular batches? Aside from the scratchiness.


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

I didn't notice any difference other than being scratcher.


----------

